# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  SEPA - CULTIVO DE QUINUA - AREQUIPA - 26 Y 27 DE MAYO

## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí      *26 y 27 de mayo, 2014* *Centro de Convenciones Yanahuara Empresarial (Salón Nueva Segovia)* Calle Alfonso Ugarte Nº 607, Yanahuara - Arequipa           *EXPOSITOR*     *Juan José Anahui Andia  Ingeniero Agrónomo.*
    Ingeniero Agrónomo titulado en la Universidad Agraria La Molina.
    Gerente General de Agrícola Anahui S.A.C.
    Productor agrícola y Consultor de múltiples empresas con sembríos de quinua.    *CAPACIDADES*     *Finalizado el curso el alumno habrá adquirido las siguientes capacidades:*         Entenderá los principios básicos de la fisiología de la quinua y su relación con los factores climáticos; así como las características de la especie.
    Conocerá las variedades de la quinua, características y requerimientos de suelo y clima para su cultivo.
    Entenderá cómo se debe de hacer una correcta preparación del terreno, establecimiento del cultivo y primeros cuidados de la plantación.
    Conocerá los aspectos fundamentales sobre nutrición y riegos adecuados.
    Conocerá acerca del control de plagas y enfermedades de la quinua.
    Comprenderá respecto al manejo de la cosecha y la post cosecha.
    Obtendrá los conocimientos básicos del procesamiento de la quinua para su exportación e industrialización.
    Conocerá la inversión, costos y rentabilidad del negocio en función al análisis del mercado.    *PROGRAMA*     *DIA 1 - 26 de mayo*      *08:30  09:00* *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES*    *09:00  09:30* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Presentación del curso      _EXPOSITOR_ *Juan José Anahui Andia, Gerente General de Agrícola Anahui SAC*      *09:30  11:00* Fisiología de la quinua. Fenología y características de la especie.    *11:00  11:30* *COFFEE BREAK*    *11:30  13:00* Variedades de quinua. Características y requerimientos edafoclimáticos.    *13:00  13:30* Preguntas del público    *13:30  15:00* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *15:00  16:00* Preparación de terreno, establecimiento del cultivo y primeros cuidados de la plantación.    *16:00  16:30* Preguntas del público    *16:30  17:00* *COFFEE BREAK*    *17:00  18:00* Nutrición y riegos.    *18:00  18:30* *MESA REDONDA*          *DIA 2 - 27 de mayo*         *08:30  09:00* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Desafíos del agro 2014.      _EXPOSITOR_ *Juan José Anahui Andia, Gerente General de Agrícola Anahui SAC*      *09:00  10:30* Control de plagas y enfermedades de la quinua.    *10:30  11:00* *COFFEE BREAK*    *11:00  12:30* Manejo de la cosecha y post cosecha    *12:30  13:00* Preguntas del público    *13:00  14:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *14:30  15:30* Procesamiento para la exportación e industrialización.    *15:30  16:00* Preguntas del público    *16:00  16:30* *COFFEE BREAK*    *16:30  17:30* Inversión, costos y rentabilidad del negocio. Análisis del mercado. Ingenieros Inform@cción    *17:30  18:00* *MESA REDONDA*          *SI DESEA REGISTRARSE HAGA CLIC AQUÍ*         *COSTO POR PERSONA:* 
Hasta el 9 de mayo: US$ 170 o S/. 473 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 10 de mayo: US$ 190 o S/. 530 (incl. IGV) *Incluye libro virtual - Exportando Perú 13 - 14*
Hasta el 9 de mayo: US$ 200 o S/. 560 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 10 de mayo: US$ 220 o S/. 610 (incl. IGV)  *DEPOSITAR EN:* Interbank: Cta. Cte. Dólares: N° 107-3000186487 Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles: N° 107-0010115482 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Dólares: 193-1466303-1-50  Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles: 193-1321477-0-51  *A nombre de Información para la Acción 
Asociación Civil* RUC 20417591941
Teléfonos: (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192 /
444-5656 / 444-5660       *Informes y Reservaciones*
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe ventas@informaccion.com www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.       Temas similares: SEPA DE ESPÁRRAGOS - 23 y 24 de mayo,2013 Artículo: Perú podrá exportar uvas incluso hasta mayo de cada año con aumento de áreas de cultivo en Piura y Arequipa SEPA: Cultivo de Arándanos SEPA: De Fertirriego (25 y 26 de mayo, 2010) SEPA: De Cultivo y Comercialización del PALTO (24 Y 25 de febrero, 2010)

----------

